# My cat doesnt cover his poop



## Sunnshine0323 (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought all cats like to cover their mess when they go to the bathroom. But my cats dont. Is it because its a covered litter box? I wish they covered it up after because it smells so awful and the stink stays for a long time because its not covered.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Is it the only cat in the household? Usually the cat with the highest rank dont cover its poop, so if it's alone it migth feel it dont need to cover it. My female cat dont cover hers, while the male does, which implies that she might be ranked higher than him (they are litter mates).


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Kiwi does a thorough job when she urinates. She remains in the box, flicking litter at the spot until it's fully covered. When she poops though, she steps out of the box when she's finished, turns her head the opposite direction, reaches in the box and starts scratching the litter, which seldom reaches the target. The she wipes her paws on the mat outside the box and walks off.

I think it's because the box isn't big enough that where she feels she can handle the job without getting any on herself. I'm not absolutely sure that's the situation, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Sunnshine0323 (Jul 20, 2004)

CyberPet said:


> Is it the only cat in the household? Usually the cat with the highest rank dont cover its poop, so if it's alone it migth feel it dont need to cover it. My female cat dont cover hers, while the male does, which implies that she might be ranked higher than him (they are litter mates).


They are brother and sister. I havent caught who is not covering yet. I will have to pay attention next time. Thats pretty intresting about the rank. Thanks.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

My cats want to cover their "stuff" but they don't scratch the litter when they do so...if it's the uncovered litter pan they will scatch the floor next to the litter. With the covered litter boxes they scratch the sides of the top!!

Once in a while one of 'em will get it right, but not that often!!:roll:


----------



## karke (Jul 23, 2004)

*hmmm*

*CyberPet wrote:
Is it the only cat in the household? Usually the cat with the highest rank dont cover its poop, so if it's alone it migth feel it dont need to cover it. My female cat dont cover hers, while the male does, which implies that she might be ranked higher than him (they are litter mates).

My first cat had a baby and they both cover there poop. So i guess that theory doesnt work for all cats.  *


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

karke, or they consider YOU the alpha in the house :wink: 

I also think kittens take after their mother, so if she doesn't cover, the kids might not either. 

Both our kittens scrathes the walls in the box, they just seem to "miss" their stuff and miss to cover it.


----------



## karke (Jul 23, 2004)

* ooo i see. I bet your right.*


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

My oldest cat always covered hers. Years ago when I moved in with a roomate who had a cat, she stopped covering it. She has never covered it since then. The other two always cover theirs though.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

When we first got our cat he refused to cover his poop. I would go in the litter room and scoop litter on it for him. :lol: He'd give me that "leave it alone" look. We also have a dog and this went on until he established dominants in the household.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

When I used the Littermate with the rake on, Sugar didn't cover her poop sometimes and man did it stink. I guess b/c the litter had little dirty pebbles in it. Now that I use it without the rake on, they cover all the time. She sometimes acts like she's covering by pawing the top but anyways, she is definitely top cat around here :wink:

My bf thinks that she doesn't cover sometimes b/c she is not worried about another animal finding her............. :roll:


----------

